

Ask HN: Review my startup/website: http://colate.it - jamesarobbo

Hi Guys and Girls<p>I&#x27;m fairly new to web development and have just pushed a new personal project of mine online (with the hope that it will help get me a job!).<p>In short, the site gathers news links from various news outlets (i know there are probably plenty that do something similar) including less well-known sites in the West like Al Jazeera and China CCTV News to help give a more well rounded view (if the person wants). There is then an Opinions section where signed in users can write their opinion on a news story (the story doesn&#x27;t have to be from my site). All users can read the opinions regardless of whether they&#x27;re a signed in user.<p>You&#x27;re feedback would be greatly appreciated but please don&#x27;t be too harsh! I&#x27;m still learning and i know there&#x27;s plenty more than can&#x2F;should be done especially if i get some traffic.<p>Thanks so much
======
unknownsolider
I think the platform is good. It's simple and easy to read. The content is
just RSS stuff so try to add something interesting. Checkout
[https://www.zublim.com](https://www.zublim.com). They are working really hard
on getting quality content that's not just murders rapes and wars. But I think
your layout is better. Without good original content nobody will use it.

